# classical era of karate(quote from V.Smith bushi no te Isshin ryu)



## twendkata71 (Jun 28, 2008)

The designation of the era's of karate study that I've described 
previously originated with Charles Joe Swift, the Mushikan Dojo 
instructor in Tokyo, Japan.

Those eras are defined by me as follows.

The Classical Era

The classical era is roughly karate on Okinawa pre 1900 or pre 1920 
(I prefer the 1900 designation myself). 
.....

The Traditional Era

The Traditional Era really began with the export of Okinawan Karate 
to Japan in the 1920's. 
The Modern Era

The modern Era begins approximately 1950, again which is arbitrary. 
This was the period of time the Okinawan's got it. They understood 
the American's were to return control of Okinawa back to Japan in 
1972 and in turn worked to adopt many of the traditional styles 
trappings.
...
The Current Era

Simply stated the Current Era is whatever happened in the past 10 
years. It keeps moving forward and the truth is that it always is 
the most explosive time in all of the arts histories. 
...
South America

I'd like touch on one small aspect of this timeframe. There is one 
place that the older traditions may have continued with little 
change (or perhaps scaled less change) that of Brazil (and others in 
South America). 
...

(for full article, go to http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/printthread.php?Board=37&main=16005326&type=post)


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought this was an interesting point of view, got it off of Cyberdojo. Let me know what you think.


----------



## hungfistron (Aug 31, 2008)

Mmmmm....

Let me get home away from work and I will add my 2 cents to your timeline.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

An interesting time line but i wonder if others have a deffering thought on it


----------



## hungfistron (Sep 1, 2008)

*Classical History of Karated&#333; *​*


1917* _Gichin Funakoshi_ (O' Sensei) introduces *Karate* to at the Butokuden in Kyoto.

*
1922* The Japanese Ministry of Education asked Funakoshi to participate in a demonstration of ancient Japanese martial arts at the Women's Higher Normal School in Tokyo. After the demonstration, Gichin was approached by Jigaro Kano, the founder of judo. He asked Funakoshi to stay

*
1923* _Masutatsu Oyama_ was born in Gimje, near Gunsan, in what is now South Korea. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]While living at his sister's farm in Manchuria at the age of nine, he began his lifelong journey along the Martial Way when he began studying the southern Chinese form of kempo know as "Eighteen Hands".[/FONT]


*1935* While in Japan, Funakoshi wrote the first book ever on karate "Ryukyu Kempo: Karate." The book was designed by Hoan Kosugi, who is also credited with designing the Shotokan tiger. Four years later the book was re-released with the new title "Renten Goshin Karate-jitsu". His next book, "Karate-do Kyohan" was written in 1935.  This book is also known as the Master Text. 

*
1935-36* The _d&#333;_ suffix implies that *karated&#333;* is a path to self knowledge, not just a study of the technical aspects of fighting. Like most martial arts practiced in Japan, karate made its transition from -_jutsu_ to -_d&#333;_ around . The "_d&#333;_" in "karate-d&#333;" sets it apart from karate "_jutsu_", as aikido is distinguished from _aikijutsu_, judo from jujutsu, iaido from iaijutsu and Taido from Taijutsu. Gichin Funakoshi wanted Karate-do to emphasize harmony between the body, the mind, and soul. Thus the esoteric journey began.
*KARATE-DO SHOTOKAI *was created. In this organisation Funakoshi Gichin was given the title of Chairman while Yoshitaka received that of Vice-Chairman.

*
1938 *Masutatsu_Oyama_ at the age of 15, moved to Japan to train as an aviator, and continued his martial arts training by participating in judo and boxing. Shortly afterwards, he began training at the dojo of Gichin Funakoshi, who had brought karate from Okinawa to Japan and developed what is now known as Shotokan Karate. _Mas Oyama's_ training progressed so rapidly that by the age of 17, he was a Nidan (2nd Dan), and by the age of 20, he was a Yondan (4th Dan) in Shotokan. At this point, Mas Oyama took a serious interest in Judo, and in less than four years he achieved the rank of Yondan in Judo as well


After the end of World War II, _Oyama_ studied Shotokan karate and various other styles of martial arts, training alone on Mt. Minoubu in Chiba Prefecture, Japan. 


*Traditional History of Karated&#333; *​


      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]*
1949* _Isao Obata_ establishes the *Nihon Karate Kyokai*, as a means to help        _Master Funakoshi_ in the development of Karate-do. Even though initially        the idea was that the association should include all groups, this did not        occur. Neither did all of _Gichin Funakoshi's_ students become part of it,        for example _Shigeru Egami_ and _Genshin Hironishi_[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]By        the end of the 40's and the beginning of the 50's strong friction arises        within the NKK due to the *commercialization *(fighting sporting events) of Karate-do. 
The great masters        cut links with the NKK, that finally ends up in the hands of the Takushoku        University.[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]In        1951 Shotokai reunites, and the association formalizes its existence as        an association in 1956. Founders: Gichin Funakoshi, Shigeru Egami and Genshin        Hironishi. Objective: to preserve the true Karate-do, without considering        it a sport.[/FONT]      

*
1950s*, _Mas Oyama_ began demonstrating his power and skill by fighting bulls. In all, he fought 52 bulls, three of which he killed instantly and 49 of whose horns he took off with shuto (knife hand) strikes. In 1952, Mas Oyama traveled throughout the United States for a year, demonstrating his karate live and on national television. During subsequent years, he took on all challengers, resulting in fights with 270 different people. He defeated the vast majority of his opponents with just one technique. A fight never lasted more than three minutes, and rarely lasted more than a few seconds. Mas Oyama's fighting technique was based on the Samurai warriors' principle of "Ichi geki, hissatsu", or "One strike, certain death". If he got through to you, the fight was over. If he hit you, you broke if you blocked his punch, your arm was broken or dislocated, if you didn't block it, your rib was broken. Because of his strength and skill, he became known as "The Godhand".
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]*

1957* _Master Gichin Funakoshi_ dies. Shotokai organizes the funeral (the        NKK does not assist). Gichin Funakoshi's family delivers the legacy of O-sensei's        documents, the Shotokan and Shotokai names and his symbol (the tiger) to        Shotokai, as were his wishes.[/FONT]      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]Shigeru        Egami & Genshin Hironishi share the responsibility of directing Shotokai. 

Also in 1957, the name "*Kyokushin*", or "_Ultimate Truth_", was adopted for _Mas Oyama's_ karate organization, which had 700 members by then, despite the high drop-out rate due to the severity of training. Practitioners of other styles also came to train here for the jis-sen kumite (full contact fighting). _Mas Oyama_ would observe those from other styles and adopt any techniques that would be useful in a fight.


*1938*, at the age of 15, Mas Oyama moved to Japan to train as an aviator, and continued his martial arts training by participating in judo and boxing. Shortly afterwards, he began training at the dojo of Gichin Funakoshi, who had brought karate from Okinawa to Japan and developed what is now known as Shotokan Karate. Mas Oyama's training progressed so rapidly that by the age of 17, he was a Nidan (2nd Dan), and by the age of 20, he was a Yondan (4th Dan) in Shotokan. At this point, Mas Oyama took a serious interest in Judo, and in less than four years he achieved the rank of Yondan in Judo as well.

   After the end of World War II, Mas Oyama began training under So Nei Chu, one of the highest authorities in Japan of Goju Ryu, an Okinawan karate style. So Nei Chu, renowned for the power of his body as well as his spiritual insight, encouraged Mas Oyama to dedicate his life to the Martial Way. He suggested that Mas Oyama retreat from civilization for three years to train his mind and body without the distractions of the outside world.

   Around this time, Mas Oyama also met Eiji Yoshikawa, the author of the novel Musashi, which was based on the life and exploits of Miyamoto Musashi, Japan's most famous Samurai warrior. Both the novel and the author helped to teach him the meaning of Bushido, the Way of the Warrior. That same year, Mas Oyama went to Mt. Minobu in Chiba Prefecture, where Musashi had developed his style of sword fighting. Mas Oyama thought that this would be an appropriate place to begin the rigorous training he had planned for himself. Accompanied by a student, he went into the wilderness there to train, with a friend bringing food supplies to them once a month. After six months of training, his student was unable to handle the solitude and secretly fed during the night, leaving Mas Oyama completely alone to continue his training. After fourteen months of training in the wilderness, his friend informed Mas Oyama that he could no longer provide the monthly supplies of food, and Mas Oyama had to return to civilization.

   A few months later, in 1947, Mas Oyama won the karate section of the first Japanese National Martial Arts Championships after World War II. However, still feeling empty for not having completed the three years of solitude, he decided to dedicate his life completely to karate. Once again Mas Oyama left civilization for the wilderness, this time going to Mt. Kiyozumi, also in Chiba Prefecture, which he chose for its spiritually uplifting environment. This time his training was fanatical 12 hours a day, every day, with no rest days, standing under cold buffeting waterfalls, breaking river stones with his hands, using trees as makiwara (striking boards), jumping over rapidly growing flax plants hundreds of times each day. Each day also included a period of study of the ancients classics on the martial arts, Zen, and philosophy. After eighteen months of rigorous training, Mas Oyama returned to civilization fully confident in himself and able to take control of his life. 


In the 1950s, Mas Oyama began demonstrating his power and skill by fighting bulls. In all, he fought 52 bulls, three of which he killed instantly and 49 of whose horns he took off with shuto (knife hand) strikes. In 1952, Mas Oyama traveled throughout the United States for a year, demonstrating his karate live and on national television. During subsequent years, he took on all challengers, resulting in fights with 270 different people. He defeated the vast majority of his opponents with just one technique. A fight never lasted more than three minutes, and rarely lasted more than a few seconds. Mas Oyama's fighting technique was based on the Samurai warriors' principle of "Ichi geki, hissatsu", or "One strike, certain death". If he got through to you, the fight was over. If he hit you, you broke if you blocked his punch, your arm was broken or dislocated, if you didn't block it, your rib was broken. Because of his strength and skill, he became known as "The Godhand".

   In 1953, Mas Oyama opened his first "dojo" on a grass lot in Tokyo. In 1955, he opened his first real dojo in a former ballet studio behind Rikkyo University. In 1957, the name "Kyokushin", or "Ultimate Truth", was adopted for Mas Oyama's karate organization, which had 700 members by then, despite the high drop-out rate due to the severity of training. Practitioners of other styles also came to train here for the jis-sen kumite (full contact fighting). Mas Oyama would observe those from other styles and adopt any techniques that would be useful in a fight. By doing so, Kyokushin Karate evolved into one of the most formidable style of martial arts in the world. It soon became known as "The Strongest Karate", not only because of the incredible feats of strength and endurance that Mas Oyama performed, but also because of the rigorous requirements of the training and tournaments.


*Modern History of Karated&#333; *​


*1960's to 1970's* In order to test his own abilities, Mas Oyama decided to perform a three hundred man kumite (fight) in three days. He chose the strongest students in his dojo to fight him one at a time. After each had a turn, they started from the beginning again until all three hundred fights were completed. Each student had to face Mas Oyama about four times over the three days, though some never made it past the first day due to Oyama's powerful blows. He defeated all of his opponents, never wavering in his resolve, despite the fact that he was injured in the process. Legend has it that Mas Oyama was willing to go for a fourth day, but no opponents were willing or able to do so.  [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]

*1981*, _Master Shigeru Egami_ dies. _Genshin Hironishi_ continues to direct Shotokai        together with his older students.

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]*
1994* Sadly, _Mas Oyama_ (a non-smoker) died of lung cancer.
[/FONT]       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, Courier New]   
Still have alot to add to this, like the different Ryu schools but I will keep updating it....
[/FONT]


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 1, 2008)

With all of your references to it I thought you were a Kyokushinkai stylist. And for some reason you made no mention of some of the greatest contributers to karate do's development.  Like Mabuni Kenwa, Motobu, Ohtsuka, Konishi and Yamaguchi or the fact that Nei su chou was also Korean like Oyama. Or that many of the kata that are included in Shotokan came from Shito ryu when Mabuni was Funakoshi's senior in karate. And also trained with Itosu Ankoh and Hiagoanna Kanryo.


----------



## hungfistron (Sep 2, 2008)

Dont worry friend, I plan to update this alot more and even go back further than what you mentioned. All the way back to Dharuma.

Remember, I did mention that I needed to add alot more   Thanks for the input!

_(I've studied HungGar, Tae Kwon Do, currently studying Wingchun, and Shotokan)_


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 2, 2008)

The article I posted was from another forum and another person. Not from my own research. I asked the person before posting his article. Also, I was told that the original article as I tried to post it was in violation of a copy policy on this forum and was edited by one of the moderators. 

I am looking forward to what information you have about the history of karate over the years. :ultracool


----------



## hungfistron (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks bro, I'll try and update it some more tonight...


----------



## Victor Smith (Sep 6, 2008)

My designation of karate's era's: Classical, Traditional, Modern and Curent is simply a tool to put instructors and approaches to training in context.

The meanings have different contexts in different era's.

What began in Japan as Traditional karate and then moved to Modern from the 20's to say the 60's, was not the same as in Okinawa, where it is likely that most of the karate-ka pre WWII were more classic in designation and then the Okinawan's lept into the modern bypassing the traditional designation, imo.

WWII being a defining factor in both locations.
But on the other hand, locations like South America didn't really suffer the war in the same way and classical karate lasted there far longer (and may linger yet).

Personally I don't find it necessary to make this historical designation a hard science. Just having it as a tool to place groups of instructors in context may prove useful.

Likewise until the modern era were there styles of training almost anyplace? I think it was more just individual instructors (especially in Okinawa) moving their arts as they saw fit.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 29, 2008)

I keep forgetting to update this!!

Tomorrow consider it done.


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw this thread from another thread that used it for a referal.


I think the "classical" era starts a few years earlier, around 1860's timeframe.   Aragaki, Mastsumura, and other masters were already teaching karate at this time.   So the timeframe needs to be adjusted.   Now, if we are talking about Japanese karate, not Okinawan, I think you are pretty close.


----------



## hungfistron (Feb 3, 2009)

I could not agree more, this is however not set in stone, this is an work in progress timeline. If anyone here would like to suggest something that has been omitted, please describe who it pertained to, and the date, and if possible where you found your reference.


----------

